# Cape Cod Cloth



## dero

How does Cape Cod Cloth work? What's the results of it as a DIY style scratch buffer?

I've got a decently sized light scuff in the side of my case. I'm a little hesitant to use the cloth on it because the case is polished stainless steel and I am afraid that if I start trying to buff it out with the Cape Cod Cloth, I'll end up with a brushed metal finish in the area I was buffing.

Will the cloth buff light scratches out and leave a clean polished surface afterwards?


----------



## TNWatchNerd

dero said:


> How does Cape Cod Cloth work? What's the results of it as a DIY style scratch buffer?
> 
> I've got a decently sized light scuff in the side of my case. I'm a little hesitant to use the cloth on it because the case is polished stainless steel and I am afraid that if I start trying to buff it out with the Cape Cod Cloth, I'll end up with a brushed metal finish in the area I was buffing.
> 
> Will the cloth buff light scratches out and leave a clean polished surface afterwards?


Yes that's what it's for light scratches on a polished surface. Don't use it on a brushed surface or it will not be brushed anymore. It's not going to turn a polished surface into a brushed surface though.


----------



## sumanr1

Isnt there a gazillion threads on this? Try search. And yes by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

yup it is supposed to work on polished surfaces only...
Have used it successfully on my watches to remove light scuffs.


----------



## walrusmonger

Cape Cod is for polished, it will not brush your watch. It is not good to use them on brushed cases.


----------



## Bananagram

A cape cod cloth, as others have mentioned, is specifically for polished metals. I have used them numerous times, with varying degrees of success. They are by no means a miracle cure for scratches, but they've always made an improvement...


----------



## aardvarkbark

dero said:


> How does Cape Cod Cloth work? ...Will the cloth buff light scratches out and leave a clean polished surface afterwards?


There is a chemical in the liquid in the cloth that removes the tarnish and the topmost layer of metal where applied. If you have a shallow scuff or scratch, by removing the surrounding metal, it results in a like-new smooth surface. It works slowly and through chemical action as opposed to the dramatic amounts of metal that can be removed using a dremel tool or other mechanical action. So it's fairly 'safe'. It is ONLY to be used on polished surfaces. It will remove a satin or brushed surface. A good technique is to dab the cloth with a Q-tip, then rub the metal with the Q-tip that contains the Cape Cod 'juice'. You get better control of the area affected this way. Rub a little juice on; wait; buff. You'll see the buffing cloth blackened by the metal removed. There is another similar impregnated jeweler's cloth that seems to be preferred amongst the Rolex crowd over on TRF, but its name escapes me. It's a yellow cloth in a tube.


----------



## KevNev

aardvarkbark said:


> There is another similar impregnated jeweler's cloth that seems to be preferred amongst the Rolex crowd over on TRF, but its name escapes me. It's a yellow cloth in a tube.


I believe it's called a Sunshine Cloth.


----------



## ThisSideUp

dero said:


> How does Cape Cod Cloth work?


It will remove any scratch on a watch listed in F29, according to the sellers.


----------



## Kilovolt

I have a yellow impregnated cloth marked Bergeon 6719 that is as good as a Cape Cod but less messy, I can use it without gloves.


----------



## mleok

KevNev said:


> I believe it's called a Sunshine Cloth.


I recommend the Sunshine cloth, it is much less messy, and the fabric feels much less abrasive than a Cape Cod.


----------



## dero

Cheers everyone - you're all a wonderful help.

I'll give it a go on my watch tonight!


----------



## ArticMan

Kilovolt said:


> I have a yellow impregnated cloth marked Bergeon 6719 that is as good as a Cape Cod but less messy, I can use it without gloves.


Be carefull with that one, specially with you higher end watches. That Bergeon 6719 leaves micro sratches to highly polished surfaces. These can easily been seen under led light. I only use it nowadays to silver jewellery and my wifes beaten up wathces... Cape Code is much better. If you still want to use that Bergeon don't push too hard, remember circular movement and finnish up with Cape Code.


----------



## dero

I gave it a whack tonight. With a bit of rubbing I got all excited and pretty much rubbed it out.

Take that message how you will.


----------



## Kilovolt

ArticMan said:


> Be carefull with that one, specially with you higher end watches. That Bergeon 6719 leaves micro sratches to highly polished surfaces. These can easily been seen under led light. I only use it nowadays to silver jewellery and my wifes beaten up wathces... Cape Code is much better. If you still want to use that Bergeon don't push too hard, remember circular movement and finnish up with Cape Code.


I noted what you said however my 10+ years experience with the Bergeon cloth is not that bad. Might yours be gritty? I start rubbing with some force and end up with a light circular motion that leaves no marks.

Whenever I have to use the Cape Cod I have to put on gloves, pay attention to the excess of impregnant (not all my watches are waterproof) and finally clean all the surfaces throughly. It's something I don't want to do too often ...


----------



## Nokie

Cade Cods work great for the superficial stuff, but do contain a number of petroleum and chemical additives that are abrasive to the skin, so always wear a pair of nitrile gloves when using it. 

I am blown away at the number of people I have seen using a CC cloth with no protection for their hands. A bad idea that can come back to bite you someday.


----------



## bamagrad03

sumanr1 said:


> Isnt there a gazillion threads on this? Try search. And yes by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gosh there's one in every thread.


----------



## ttparrot

I've found the cape cod cloths really good for polishing bracelets. They will polish and definitely not give you a brushed finish. Whether it will get a large scratch out I'm not sure, but it is certainly safe to try IMO. Good luck


----------



## Ames

Bananagram said:


> A cape cod cloth, as others have mentioned, is specifically for polished metals. I have used them numerous times, with varying degrees of success. They are by no means a miracle cure for scratches, but they've always made an improvement...


That's what I've found. Usually I'm less than impressed.


----------



## CombatMarine

If you wish to touch up a brushed stainless steel finish, use a Scotch Brite (green) pad. Cut out a small enough to work with and then brush only in one direction, with the grain of the brushed finish. It helps to wet the pad down an little, and this has restored several of my watches to near brand new condition. Works wonders on the desk diving marks on the bracelet clasp best of all.


----------



## James Haury

I only know this about Cape Cod--


----------

